# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Anggota Forum ke-1000

## arungtasik

Sabtu, 13 September 2008, pukul 8:39 am, anggota Forum KOIs akhirnya mencapai 1.000 orang. Anggota ke-1000 itu adalah koier dengan nickname: *protonium_11*. Saya ucapkan selamat, dan mohon untuk memperkenalkan diri.

Dengan demikian, jika ada 1.000 anggota, maka ada sedikitnya 1.000 kolam. Tentu lebih, karena banyak member yang punya lebih dari satu kolam (misalnya: Pak Rudy Showa 10 kolam, Pak Ricky 3 kolam, Pak Robby Iwan 2 kolam, Pak Eno 3 kolam, belum termasuk mereka yang punya kolam + empang). 

Kalau ada 1.000 kolam, maka ada berapa koi yang berenang di kolam seluruh hobbyist? Ini kuis berhadiah langganan gratis majalah selama terbit   ::   ::   ::  

Dear Ketua KOIs, Pak Karom, apa tidak ada perayaan kecil untuk menyambut bilangan 1.000 ini? Pond visit sambil buka puasa bersama atawa apalah namanya? Kami menunggu.

Salam 

Tomi Lebang

----------


## TSA

SELAMAT kepada *KOIs*
 yg telah mempunyai anggota yg ke *1000*

Setuju dg pak Arungtasik untuk diadakan selamatan kecil sambil buka puasa bersama


Tsa

----------


## revanio

selamat kepada om platinum_11 ee maaf protonium_11  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirulina

Maju terus KIOS, jaya diseluruh nusantara.

----------


## chester

Oom Tomi,

Congrats for member millennium forum KOIS dan juga buat KOIS !
Mungkin perlu one day event lagi sambil ngabuburit   ::  ? Be there.

cheers

----------


## e-koi

Congratulations...

----------


## h3ln1k

mana neh anggota ke-1000 nya kok ga nongol2   ::   ::

----------


## Penta

1.000 . . Anggota Forum KOI's . . Selamat !!   ::   ::   ::  
Tapi yang 1.000 ini , maksudnya sudah punya KOI's ID semua ? Kok aku perhatikan belum ada No. ID : 1905061000 ?   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Saya perkirakan jumlah ikan yang dimiliki 1 orang anggota rata2 = 50 ekor ( ada yg 10 ekor , sampai yg ribuan ekor yg punya empang ), jadi Kuis Tebakan : jumlah ikan = 50.000 ekor .

Regards

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, cepat sekali ya.... selamat buat KOI's dan bung protonium_11
Silahkan ambil hadiahnya di B27 :P

----------


## KARHOMA

MAKAN-MAKAN !!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

hehehehehehehe



korbannya selalu kios b27.
hahhahahahahahahahahahahaha


sesekali di Raffles Koi Farm dong.................?

jika di undang bukber kira kira mau datang tdk nih...........?

----------


## KARHOMA

Asiiiiikkk mo ditraktir pak Rudy ...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## PutNus

kalau ini kalau....setiap hari satu orang member kois menyisihkan Rp 1000 untuk disumbangkan ke Kois berarti jumlahnya Rp 1.000.000 perhari uang masuk ke Kas Kois, setahun terkumpul Rp 365.000.000. lumayan juga yah?

----------


## showa

*SERIBU*



kalau.........dan kalau...............
adakah yg mau,.............
mewujudkan itu,..............
walau kita tak bertemu,...............


awal yg baik utk bersatu,............
dgn seribu,...............
berbaris bersatu,................
transfer menuju,................


rekening koi,s ku,................
di tunggu selalu,.............
mari kita maju,..............
menuju jaya koiku,....................
alamat rekening tertera selalu di formulir keanggotaan itu,...............


harap harap cemas selalu,.............
kan ku ,.............
beritakan selalu,................
seribu demi seribu,......................
yg masuk kerekening koi's ku,.......................


sampaikan selalu ,...................
gema seribu,.....................
di setiap ruang tunggu,.................
forum koi's ku,................................

terima kasih selalu,......................
ku ucapkan utk mu,..........................
para penyerbu,............
donasi seribu,............................

----------


## h3ln1k

huhuhuhuhu...................................
setujuuu.........................................

----------


## Monggalana

wahhh gileeee. dah sampe 1000

----------

